# Top 5 starter paphs/phrags



## Jimsox (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi there, although I have already begun my collection, I was wondering what some of you may consider "MUST HAVES" for a beginning collector? I grow under lights first off. I want to start right and get the essentials. Please consider, I am not a millionaire, so you know, maybe plants that are $50 and under. I have seen that most are under that price in seedling size, but how about NBS or BS? This way I don't feel like I'm just out there reading labels. I have a habit of that......LOL:rollhappy: Thanks in Advance, Jimi.


----------



## paphreek (Apr 11, 2009)

Are you interested in hybrids, species, or both?


----------



## Jimsox (Apr 11, 2009)

See there I don't really know. Let's go with both. I like vini colored paphs. I also like phrags with longer petals, bright reds, and multi's. Is that alot to like or shall I cut that down a bit? I just would like a base. You know? To say I have the basics. I saw a Lowii today in bloom....That's a for sure must have, for me. So any like those would be helpful. I go to Fox Valley Orchids all the time and feel kind dumb, just readin' labels and really having nothing to go off of. Tom Kalina helped me out a little today, but Iwould like to have a list to go in there with and see if he has them. I bought a Phrag. longifolium "Fox Valley" (sib) today in spike and should be blooming in 2-3 weeks he said. I like those "looks" about an orchid. Hope this helps you help me!!!! Jimi


----------



## ohio-guy (Apr 11, 2009)

Jason Fisher seems to be a bright red phrag on a lot of peoples lists, but it isn't long petaled. It is a smaller plant I think.
Since you are in the Chicago area, you should go up to Chuck Acker's in Wisconsin ; look for threads with his name in them. 
He has some long petaled red crosses. I think they tend to be bigger plants though.
As far as multis, I would go for a phillipinense, thought I only have managed to get one to bloome so far. But they can be smaller (ie manageable) size, and easier to bloom than some of the bigger multis. Another smaller multi is Lyro Blackhawk.

Hybrids tend to be a bit easier to grow it seems.

Other people may have more experience and can comment further.


----------



## Clark (Apr 11, 2009)

Pk and sanderianum or
bessea and St. Swithin


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 11, 2009)

When I first started buying orchids, I spent hours combing through Paramount Orchid's website and making lists of stuff I liked the look of. Then I'd research the culture for my favorites. Then I'd take the list with me to Paramount and buy a whole bunch of stuff that was _not_ on my list. True story.


----------



## Orchidzrule (Apr 11, 2009)

Joanne, I can sure believe that story! I'm often seduced by the blooming plants, I find.

To try & respond to Jimi's inquiry, I've had several people recommend Pinocchio as a good beginner Paph.


----------



## Jimsox (Apr 12, 2009)

Jo, that is exactly what happens to me, that's why I kinda wanted a pointed list, so I can get some good ones and have a great "starter" collection. you know most of the bases covered. I seem to just go and buy what's in bloom. Not that that's a bad thing. Just wanted to get some basics first. I do like your idea of researching them though. I will try that and see where that gets me, along with a list of whatever suggestions I may get here, I should be off to a great start. Thanks!!!!! Jimi


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Apr 12, 2009)

I too would recommend pinocchio. I started off with one and now I uh...lets just say I have more than one. 
They are nice little plants with a pleasant flower. They either bloom virtually all year or for a good portion of it. The flowers also last for a very long time.


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 12, 2009)

Phrag pearcei is a nice greenish phrag that will grow well underlights. Just keep it moist always! click here for my pearcei

Although I don't have one, I would think pearcei crossed with a caudatum type would be compact (like Phrag Betheva) and better under lights than a Grande (longifolium x caudatum). The reason is that pearcei is more compact and can handle lower light. Phrag Mini Grande (pearcei x popowii) was once on my want list too. 

Phrag Olaf Gruss (besseae x pearcei) and Phrag Ecua-bess (besseae x ecuadorense) are also very easy compact red phrags. Click here for my Ecua-bess. I bloomed it under fluorescent lighting when I first got it. 

Any crosses between besseae, schlimii, fischerii, pearcei, and ecuadorense will be compact and handle flourescent lighting well.

Though I haven't bloomed mine yet, Jason Fischer was definitely on my list for a while, but I have one now. These seems always in demand so the fetch higher prices. Also Scarlet O'Hara (Jason Fischer x bessae) is one I'd like now.

For a paph, a Maudiae or one of its hybrids would be good underlights.


----------



## snow (Apr 12, 2009)

i wuold suggest maudia type paphs. they go from very dark to white and greens. they are a good beginner paph grow fast, are very forgiving as to culture, and useualy are cheaper than others.


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 12, 2009)

Don't hesitate to ask Tom. It sometimes is a hit or miss when it comes to things being blooming size. Oak Hill Gardens is just down the road from you -in Dundee.


Clark Edward said:


> Pk and sanderianum or bessea and St. Swithin


HUH? Under $50 ... what size sand or Pk is one gonna get? I think bess is NOT for a beginner, it's hybrids yes.



ohio-guy said:


> Jason Fisher seems to be a bright red phrag on a lot of peoples lists, but it isn't long petaled. It is a smaller plant I think.
> Since you are in the Chicago area, you should go up to Chuck Acker's in Wisconsin ; look for threads with his name in them.
> He has some long petaled red crosses. I think they tend to be bigger plants though.
> As far as multis, I would go for a phillipinense, thought I only have managed to get one to bloome so far. But they can be smaller (ie manageable) size, and easier to bloom than some of the bigger multis. Another smaller multi is Lyro Blackhawk.
> ...



I also find Jason Fischer hard, I wouldn't recommend it to a beginner, go with a Mem. Dick Clements instead.
Chuck Acker is outside of Madison, it would take you an easy 2 hours to get up there, but worth it. There's usually plenty in bloom & you should be able to get a plant in bloom for $35.
How about delenatii? gardineri is a compact multi.
Lowii do get to be big plants.
There are all kinds of vini Maudiae types.


----------



## paphreek (Apr 12, 2009)

While a little more difficult, Parvi hybrids are quite dramatic. There are many crosses that produce flowers of consistently good quality. Among them are Paph Armeni White (delenatii x armeniacum), Paph Magic Lantern (micranthum x delenatii), Paph Lynleigh Koopowitz (delenatii x malipoense), and Paph Christiana Richards, which is a Brachy x Parvi cross (Conco-bellatulum x malipoense).


----------



## Clark (Apr 12, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> HUH? Under $50 ... what size sand or Pk is one gonna get? I think bess is NOT for a beginner, it's hybrids yes.
> 
> Hello. After reading Jimi's thread, I noticed he mentioned collection or collector
> twice. *Dollars* and *collecting* have a rather gray relationship. If one is to
> ...


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 12, 2009)

Good points Clark! You make me think back in the first year I had orchids - must haves have changed & back then I collected plants, didn't really have a 'collection'. It's all part of the addiction!:rollhappy:


----------



## swamprad (Apr 12, 2009)

First of all, I recommend hanging out at slippertalk.com and reading the posts every day. You'll get to see a wide variety of orchids and learn quickly what you like best. Also, buy some books. Koopowitz' "Tropical Slipper Orchids" and Lance Birk's "Paphiopedilum Growers Manual" should keep you busy for a while. Both are available at Amazon.com and elsewhere.

5 beginner paphs? 
-Paph. Pinocchio for sure. Easy and blooms all the time.
-Paph. delenatii. Most people find it easy to grow, a faithful bloomer in early Spring, and the foliage is gorgeous year-round. Many clones are fragrant.
-A blooming size multifloral hybrid with roth in its background, for example, Paph. Susan Booth. These can be found blooming size, possibly even in bud, for around $50 or possibly just a bit more. They need a bit more light than the typical paph.
-A complex (i.e. "Bulldog") Paph. hybrid in bud. These can be quite dramatic, and the flowers last a very long time.
-Any "Maudiae-type" hybrid. Oh, heck, go ahead and get a half-dozen or so. They are usually cheap, easy to grow, and may bloom at various times.

In my opinion, that's a nice and diverse starter collection. Depending on your tastes, you can expand from there in whatever direction your interests take you.


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 12, 2009)

i found the following article at Antec (ladyslipper.com) helpful.

Click me for a link


----------



## Jimsox (Apr 12, 2009)

Thank you all for the great information. I do realize I did get myself into a sometimes spendy hobby. I was using the term collection loosely. I use this for almost all groupings I see of things over like 10 items. I do have almost 30 plants already, but I just wanted to get some basic must haves. I guess. I am still learning all the terminology and pronunciations (that's hard at first). I will definately do some homework and look into what I am to continue adding to my "collection". I really look forward to learning more from all of you, thanks for your replys and have a Happy Easter!!!! Jimi


----------



## Clark (Apr 12, 2009)

I know of 2 sites that are offering compots of sanderianum.
Your already addicted and you don't even know it.


----------



## Jimsox (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh no I know I'm addicted, that's why I want MORE MORE MORE........hahaha.


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 12, 2009)

For Paphs, you can rest assured that most of the easily-grown ones which I would consider good beginners' plants are under $50 for mature plants. Most of them should be in the $30-40 range I would think.

Check out the Maudiae hybrids first. They are all easily grown, inexpensive, common, and come in a wide variety of color patterns. I won't recommend a particular one because there are just too many and they are all very similar. I would also look into delenatii and Magic Lantern (micranthum x delenatii) if you like Parvis - both will bloom and grow easily and are cheap and easy to find. Paph. Pinocchio is a standby Cochlo hybrid that again, is easy, cheap and common. Most Cochlos are equally easy and inexpensive, except victoria-mariae. I don't recommend multiflorals for beginners except maybe lowii because they are slow-growing and can be hard to bloom (I have heard that lowii is a bit easier). There are a number of Paph species I haven't mentioned that are quite easy, such as callosum, insigne, villosum, appletonianum, and apparently vietnamense. Brachys are not generally good beginners Paphs. 

For Phrags, look into the besseae influence hybrids first, like Don Wimber, Eric Young, Ecuabess, Memoria Dick Clements... the list goes on. The pink hybrids seem quite easy as well. Species such as longifolium and pearcei are quite easy, and some people recommend besseae as a beginners' plant. Just remember that Phrags are sensitive to high mineral content, particularly some of the species. The only ones I have grown that I consider challenging are kovachii and schlimii.

Many of the plants I would call "must-haves" are not good beginners' plants, but I also wouldn't necessarily discourage anyone from simply trying out plants they like. The best way to learn, I think, is by doing, and although some first-hand knowledge makes things easier, you will likely learn the most from experience. So, my final statement is: Experiment!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 13, 2009)

My list would be:
Paph maudies types- 1 vini (wine colored) & 1 Alb (light green) easy to get easy to grow and inexpensive.
Paph delenatii - easy to get, lovely foliage, inexpensive.
Paph Pinnochio - inexpensive, easy and sequential. 
Phrag Memorial Dick Clements - Get the largest one you can, easy to grow, lots of bright red blooms sequential and multifloral.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 13, 2009)

OK....for Phrags..
Hybrids:Besseae hybrids (Yeayyy!)
species: pearcei/equadorense (same), even some clones of besseae
Paphs..hybrids: Maudiae types, Pinocchio, complex paphs (if you can provode cooler temps).
Species: haynaldianum, sukhalulii, callosum, insigne (if cooler)
Take care, Eric


----------



## NYEric (Apr 14, 2009)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> Hybrids:Besseae hybrids (Yeayyy!)
> 
> Take care, Eric


Oh man, I can hardly keep holding the Legal Umpahloompahs back! oke:


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 14, 2009)

hey, just a thought but a few days ago I was reading paphiness' oz report and their sales list, and they offer a 'phrag besseae starter special' (text copied below)



> Besseae Practice Pack
> For those of you who WANT a top besseae plant, but are still struggling to grow them well, here's a suggestion: get a besseae Practice Pack. We're offering these at $57 for a pack of three plants (probably in spike or bloom), so you can develop your besseae growing abilities on cheaper plants, so you'll be ready to grow a truly exceptional plant!
> 
> Shipping will be bare root at $6.50.
> ...



Sounds like a pretty good deal to me, I think later on he points out that if you want just a single plant, it would cost 23 or 27 or something like that. An Orchid Zone cull is still probably a pretty good plant, and likely it would be flowering or nearly so!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 14, 2009)

Yes it's a good deal, maybe I need more besseaes?!


----------

